# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  Pomoc kod pcos-Inofolic retard

## Jim

Drage moje rode,evo revolucionarnog otkrića za sve nas koje patimo od pcos.Naime,Talijani su proizveli vitaminski pripravak pod nazivom Inofolic retard koji pomaže kod poremećaja glukoze kod pcos,te ponovno uspostavlja normalan ciklus i čak i kod teških slučajeva dovodi do ovulacije prirodnim putem.Lijek se može nabaviti samo u Italiji.Zanima me da li tko zna nešto više o ovome ili da li ga je tko od vas koristio?

_pujica promijenila naziv teme_

----------


## Baby

Prvi put čujem i VRLO sam zainteresirana za ovu temu... Pliz napišite sve što doznate, ili stavite kakvi link

----------


## Jim

Ja znam za taj lijek i znam žene koje su ga uzimale, taj lijek otkrila je jedna liječnica u RH i preporučila svojim pacijenticama (ja sam jedna od njih). Lijek se kupuje bez recepta ali je problem što ja nemam nikoga u Italiji i zato Vam pišem da si međusobno pomognemo!Lijek je provjeren i provjereno daje dobre rezultate.

----------


## Iskra

I mene zanima. Kolika je dnevna doza? Koliko se dugo pije? Koja mu je cijena?...........

 :Heart:

----------


## Jim

To su vrećice s prahom, mislim da se pije 2g dnevno u trajanju 3-6mj. Mislim da 10 vrećica košta 100kn (dosta je skup ali je prvi lijek namjenjen isključivo za liječenje pcos i zaista ga liječi).Moja doktorica prati pacijentice koje ga uzimaju,okorjeli slučajevi pcos uspostavili su redovan ciklus i ovulaciju nakon 3mj.uzimanja. Molim sve rode iz Zagreba da se raspitaju u ljekarnama u Zg.da li itko naručuje lijekove iz Italije.

----------


## katarina

> koji pomaže kod poremećaja glukoze kod pcos


što kada su vrijednosti glukoze uredne?





> Prvi put čujem i VRLO sam zainteresirana za ovu temu... Pliz napišite sve što doznate, ili stavite kakvi link


potpisujem

----------


## Baby

Ljekarna na Dolcu sigurno uvozi lijekove koje pacijenti naruče, ne znam detalje...

----------


## Jim

Draga Katarina,meni su uredne vrijednost glukoze ali mi je doc svejedno preporučila inofolic retard jer čim se boriš sa pcos sigurno postoji bar mali poremećaj glukoze,jer upravo taj poremećaj i uzrokuje pojavu pcos.   :Sad:

----------


## Jim

Stupila sam u kontakt sa marketingom ljekarne na Dolcu, provjeriti će da li su u mogućnosti nabaviti taj lijek i zvati će me do kraja tjedna. Ćim šta saznam javim vam.Držite fige da mogu naručiti jer su oni glavni za nabavljanje lijekova iz inozemstva u RH. Koju god sam ljekarnu zvala svaka kaže da je njihov dobavljač upravo ljekarna na Dolcu i ako oni ne mogu naručiti, ne može nitko.

----------


## Jim

Od puberteta se borim sa anovulacijom i hrpetinom simptoma pcos.Mislim da ovaj lijek može svima nama sa ovim problemom puno pomoći.
Drage rode da li itko od vas ima koga u Italiji ili da li tko ide u Italiju u shoping? Pokušavam pronaći način kako doći do toga lijeka! Help!!!  :Bye:

----------


## Lukina mamma

Ima li kakvih novosti? Jako smo znatiželjne.

----------


## Jim

Ništa još,čekam da mi jave iz ljekarne. Ako me ne nazovu sutra ja ću njih zvati u ponedjeljak. Molim vas drage rode dajte pomozite, ako ikako možete raspitajte se gdje god vam padne na pamet.Sigurna sam da nisam jedina kojoj treba taj lijek.  :Sad:

----------


## željka!

I mene ovo zanima.

----------


## katarina

kako glasi naziv proizvođača?

----------


## Jim

Ne znam tko je proizvođač. Moja gin mi je rekla da čak postoji mogućnost narudžbe tog lijeka preko interneta ali sve stranice o njemu su na talijanskom a ja nažalost ne znam niti riječ talijanskog. Molim naše rode koje se služe talijanskim da ukucaju na google inofolic retard pa da nama neznalicama prevedu nešto o tom lijeku!

----------


## anyia

bok cure..ja sam slučajno pročitatla vašu temu. MD je u Italiji i idem tamo svaki vikend pa ako hoćete da vam pogledam u nekoj ljekarni? samo mi dajte točan naziv, proizvođača, možda sliku pa mogu pitati..

----------


## Jim

Draga,Anyia,hvala ti što se trudiš pomoći. Poslala sam ti pp.

----------


## dani39

I ja sam zainteresirana za ovaj lijek. :Cekam:

----------


## Jim

Jako mi je drago što se sve više vas interesira za ovaj lijek :D . Ja zaista pokušavam na sve načine doći do nekoga tko ima ikakve veze s Italijom. Zna li netko talijanski  :?

----------


## Jim

Zbunjena sam, nađem na internetu hrpetinu stranica o tom lijeku ali ne znam ni slova pa nagađam   :Laughing:  Možete misliti koje je to vrhunsko prevođenje,ma šta prevođenje,sudski tumač mi nije ravan   :Grin:  . Da li je moguće da nitko od nas na forumu ne zna jezik  :Trep trep:  Ajmo žene, udružimo se,pa tko će nam pomoći ako nećemo jedna drugoj   :Preskace uze:

----------


## martinaP

Malo sam pročačkala po talijanskim forumima. Koliko sam shvatila, sastav je inozitol i folna kiselina.

----------


## martinaP

Inozitol se spominje i u ovom tekstu na portalu:

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=185&Show=2398

----------


## Isabel

Ja sam teški oblik PCOS-a, i nažalost nisam ni metforminom ni raznim ostalim terapijama uspjela dobiti ovulaciju. Reagirala sam tek na jaku stimulaciju u postupku IVF-a, i sad sam napokon trudna  :D !

Kako znam da će mi se nažalost PCOS vratiti čim rodim, jako me zanima ovaj lijek i njegovi rezultati da napokon dovedem u red svoje cikluse!

Ne znam talijanski pa ne mogu pomoći, ali ću svakako pratiti ovu temu i jako mi je  :D  ako su stvarno stvorili nešto što djeluje i za taj naš problem!

Držim vam fige da ga nabavite i da postane revolucionarno rješenje u PCOS svijetu!!

 :Love:

----------


## Božica

Pretražujući po internetu , našla sam sledeće:
2007. god. izvršen je eksperiment na 25 žena, koje su imale PCOS sa oligomenorejom ili menorejom, koje su takođe imale prohodne jajovode i muževe sa dobrim spermogramima.
Šest meseci su im davali lek "Myo -inositol u kombinaciji sa Folnom kiselinom, 2 g dnevno u kontinuitetu šest meseci.
Rezultati: 22 žene (88%) imale su najmanje jedan spontani ciklus, za vreme tretmana, od kojih 18, (72%) su imale ustaljene cikluse tokom celog perioda od šest meseci.Njih 10 (40%) su ostvarile trudnoću.
Zaključak: "Myo-inositol" je jednostavan i bezbedan, sposoban da uspostavi spontanu aktivnost jajnika kod većine pacijentkinja.Ova terapija ne dovodi do višeplodne trudnoće.

----------


## melange

da li je netko sa svojim ginekologom pričao o ovom lijeku i njegovom uzimanju? trebaju li se napraviti kakve pretrage, koje je doziranje?

vidim da u prvom postu piše da je "vitaminski pripravak", ali svejedno ..

----------


## Božica

"Myo - Inositol" je klasifikovan kao ćlan vitamina B-kompleksa (često ga nazivaju vitamin B8) , molekulska formula  C6 - H12 - O6.
Inozitol je uključen u brojne biološke procese u telu, između ostalih metabolizam šećera i masti.
Istraživanje koje je obavio Prvi institut za akušerstvo i ginekologiju u Rimu na 46 žena sa hirzutizmom  koje su primale terapiju "Myo - Inositola" 6 meseci je dokazalo sledeće:
- smanjen hirzutizam 
- smanjena koncentracija FSH i LH hormona
- povećana koncentracija Estradiola
- poras koncentracije HDL holesterola
- smanjenje LDL holesterola
- značajno smanjena inzulinska rezistencija

Inozitol je pronađen u žitaricama sa visokim sadržajem mekinja, grahu, orasima, voću, posebno narandžama, riži, pšeničnim klicama, teletini, svinjetini8. 
Ima mnogo stranih sajtova na temu ovog preparata.Korisno je pročitati ih.
Smatram da ginekolozi u domovima zdravlja ne znaju za ovaj lek, jer ne čitaju internet, ne odlaze na naučne skupove. Lično sam se u to uverila nekoliko puta. 
Sada me često moj ginekolog pita :"Šta ima novo? Šta ste novo pročitali?
Da nije tužno, bilo bi smešno!

----------


## Božica

Izvinjavam se na glupoj grešci u kucanju. U pitanju je vitamin B8.

----------


## melange

znači to je u biti vitamin b8?

daj neki od tih korisnih linkova  :Smile:

----------


## melange

da sama sebi odgovorim  :Grin:  

ima po netu dosta toga, ali uglavnom se vrte iste studije i rezultati.

nisam sigurna ima li kod nas samo pripravak B8 vitamina, ali ne bi bilo loše probati s onim kompleksima B vitamina?

u krajnjem slučaju, uz to uzimati i folnu kiselinu, iako se u studijama naglasak većinom stavlja na B8.

----------


## Rene2

http://www.ovarian-cysts-pcos.com/inositol.html#sec2

----------


## lynko

Ja pomalo natucam talijanski pa ako netko ima neku konkretnu stranicu za prevesti nek mi javi.

Prošvrljala sam malo po netu: uglavnom postoje istraživanja i rezultati su zadivljujući jer je teško vjerovati da se jedan od najčešćih uzroka neplodnosti kod žena rješava s malo vitamina koji uz to nema kontraindikacije. 

To je znači "bivši" vitamin B8 koji se više ne smatra vitaminom jer ga tijelo samog sintetizira. Iz ovog razloga ne znam dal se nalazi u onim bočicama s B kompleksima (ja u kući imam samo multicentrum i tamo ga nema  :Smile: )..trebalo bi provjeriti.

Kao što je neko već naveo tog inozitola tj. B8 ima u narančama i još nekim namirnicama.

----------


## Božica

Vitamin B8 se nalazi još u grašku, jabukama, cvekli i medu.
Nisam  videla ni jedan preparat kompleksa vitamina B, da sadrži i vitamin B8.
Jim da li ti imaš nove informacije?

----------


## joletih

Cure, kako se pije taj lijek tj.prah? Prepostavljam da se rastvori u vodi, ali pošto ne znam riječ talijanskog, ne mogu si protumačiti upustvo!? Ja sam dobila dotični lijek iz Italije, jedna kutija(20vrećica) 13.50Eu. Nadam se dobrim rezultatima...  :D

----------


## lynko

Ja sam čitala da se vrećica praha razmuti u vodi i to se tako pije 3 puta dnevno...ali to je s neta pa nisam sigurna. ako se nekom da nek napiše uputstva na talijanskom pa ću ih prevesti.   :Grin:

----------


## joletih

INOFOLIC

Quali sono le fonti alimentari dell'inositolo e dell'acido folico?

INOSITOLO
Fra le fonti vegetali piu ricche di inositolo si annoverano: agrumi, cereali integrali, frutta secca (arachidi), semi (germe di grano), legumi (fagioli), lievito di birra. La frutta e la verdura fresca contengono piu inositolo rispetto ai prodotti surgelati, in scatola o senza sale.

ACIDO FOLICO
L'acido folico e presente nei vegetali verdi a foglia larga, nel fegato, nelle uova e nei legumi, mente e scarso il contenuto nelle frutta, nelle carni e nel latte.
La cottura dei cibi distrugge in pochi minuti quasi interamente la quota di folat(90%)

Come e per quanto tempo va assunto Inofolic?
Inofolic puo essere assunto in qualsiasi momento della giornata. Si consiglia l'asunzione di 2grammi al giorno. Sciogliere la polvere in un bicchiere d'acqua.
Avvertenze
Inofolic e un interratore alimentare ed esercita meglio i suoi effetti quando inserito in una dieta bilanciata. Inofolic non e un farmaco e non puo sostiture terapie prescitte del medico.
Tenere fuori dalla portata dei bambini al di sotto di 3 anni.

----------


## joletih

Lynco i sve ostale cure koje govore talijanski, evo nekih dijelova sa upustva Inofolica na talijanskom, pa molim vas, prosvijetlite nas   :Embarassed:  što piše.. Unaprijed hvala.

----------


## Božica

Kako je tačan naziv praha, ko je proizvođač, da li je kupljen u apoteci?

----------


## lynko

Evo stiže   :Grin:  

Koji su prehrambeni izvori inozitola i folne kiseline?

INOZITOL
Najbogatiji biljni izvori inozitola su: agrumi, integralne žitarice, orašasto voće (kikiriki), sjemenke (pšenične klice), grahorice (grah), pivski kvasac. Svježe voće i povrće sadrži više inozitola u odnosu na zaleđene proizvode, one u konzervi ili bez soli.

FOLNA KISELINA
Folna kiselina prisutna je u zelenom povrću sa velikih/širokih listova, jetri, jajima, grahoricama a niskog je sadržaja u voću, mesu i mlijeku. Kuhanje hrane u samo nekoliko minuta gotovo u potpunosti (90%) uništava količinu folne.

Kako i koliko dugo se koristi Inofolic?
Inofolic može se koristiti u bilo koje doba dana. Preporučamo količinu od 2 grama dnevno. Prah se rastopi u čaši vode.
Upozorenja
Inofolic je dodatak prehrani i postiže najbolje efekte u kombinaciji sa uravnoteženom prehranom. Inofolic nije lijek i ne može zamijeniti terapiju koju je propisao liječnik.
Držite izvan dohvata djece mlađe od 3 godine.

----------


## melange

ima li kakvih novosti u vezi ovog naručivanja?

----------


## joletih

Lynko, hvala ti punooo... Meni je najviše zanimao ovaj dio kako se pije.
Božice, lijek je kupljen u ljekarni u Italiji, prozivođač je LO.LI pharma.

----------


## lynko

Ma nema na čemu, ako još štogod treba tu sam   :Kiss:  

Držim fige da nam svima pomogne a naročito onima koji imaju jasan cilj i kojima se žuri   :Wink:

----------


## Jim

*Joletih*- svaka ćast,ti si već nabavila, izvjaštavaj nas o svemu! Ja imam još jednu informaciju a to je da smo gin i ja razgovarale da ta je ona predložila s obzirom da se taj pripravak sastoji od folne kiseline i inozitola (a te dvije stvari se odvojeno vrlo lako nalaze u svim ljekarnama u RH), kupiti pojedinačno te kombinirati, po njezinom mišljenju to bi trebalo dovesti do jednakog učinka.

----------


## melange

ma kako naći taj inozitol, to mene zanima?

----------


## joletih

Jučer sam popila prvi puta taj "prah", nema neki poseban okus, niti neke reakcije kad dođe u vodu (kao šumeće npr.). Slažem se JIM s tvojim ginićem, na sastavu Inofolica se navodi folna i taj inofolic ili Vitamin B8- čini mi se da je to isto, tak da se može odvojeno piti, ako se isti kod nas u ljekarnama kupi,zasigurno za manje novaca nego u Italiji. Vjerujem da se postiže isti učinak.

----------


## joletih

Melange, ja sam preko google skužila da je taj inozitol zapravo Bitamin B8 ili kako neki zovu BIOTIN. Ja sam si nedavno kupila tabletice pod nazivom biotin u Njemačkoj, koje su zapravo kao vitaminski dodatak za kožu, kosu, nokte.

----------


## melange

i ja sam to skontala, ali čini mi se da ga kod nas ima samo u mješavini s ostalim b-vitaminima tj u onim b-kompleksima.

evo recimo u sastavu bevitala piše _"1 dražeja sadržava inaktivni pivski kvasac 300 mg, vitamin C 25 mg" , "Inaktivni pivski kvasac je najbogatiji prirodni izvor vitamina B1, B2, biotina i niacina koji su neophodni za održavanje zdravlja kože, živčanog i probavnog sustava._

postavlja se pitanje koliko je takvih tableta potrebno uzeti da bi tijelo dobilo dovoljno b8 da reagira, da ne napominjem da
pivski kvasac otvara apetit  :Grin:  što bih svakako voljela izbjeći  :Grin:

----------


## pujica

ima od twinlaba

http://www.agram89.com/?pz=81

----------


## melange

:D pujice, hvala do neba!

----------


## Jim

Cure,vrlo jednostavno nazovite po ljekarnama i tražite inozitol.Ima od različitih proizvođača (ja znam da ima u ljekarnama Vaše zdravlje).  :Yes:  Koja prva iskombinira neka se javi!

----------


## Božica

BIOTIN je vitamin B7 .

----------


## Cannisa

Zainteresirale ste me s ovom temom, pa sam i sama počela tražiti o tome lijeku... Da li ste vidjeli ovo http://www.agram89.com/?pz=81  ?
Može li se to koristiti s folnom?

----------


## melange

pujica je baš o tome pisala http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...969789#1969789

ja sam bila u tri ljekarne u centru, uključujući i glavnu, i nije bilo.

svi su me uputili u vukovarsku, u sjedište.

----------


## alef

A stas mislite ima li efekta kod produzenih ciklusa bez ovulacije? Ako je metabolicki problem npr...

----------


## ovnica29

Lijepi pozdrav svima!!

već neko vrijeme pratim roda forum, ali moram priznati da sam tek danas 
vidjela ovu super zanimljivu temu!!

zanima me, je li netko u međuvremenu saznao može li se ikako lijek nabaviti kod nas?

vidjela sam da je *Jim* pitala u ljekarni na Dolcu.

ima li kavih novosti?

inače, ja se isto borim sa pcos, trenutno sam na metforminu, pijem ga mjesec dana i za sada nema nikakvog pomaka...


a što se inofolica tiče, danas sam puno tražila po netu i koliko sam shvatila sastavni dijelovi su myo-inositol i folna kiselina....
kod nas u ljekarnama se može naći inozitol, ali čini mi se da je myo inositol neka podvrsta tog inozitola...

 :?

----------


## melange

kupih twinlabov kolin/inozitol i folnu, e sad, kako dozirati?

u studijama piše da su davali 2g, na kapsuli piše da sadrži 250mg?

----------


## Lukina mamma

> kupih twinlabov kolin/inozitol i folnu, e sad, kako dozirati?
> 
> u studijama piše da su davali 2g, na kapsuli piše da sadrži 250mg?


Znači, po matematici bi trebala uzimati 8 capsula na dan.
S obzirom da su to vitamini B skupine, moraš se bojati da ćeš se predozirati.

----------


## melange

znam da je 8 po toj "logici", samo sam htjela da netko drugi napiše tu brojku  :Laughing:

----------


## Lukina mamma

> znam da je 8 po toj "logici", samo sam htjela da netko drugi napiše tu brojku


 8)

----------


## Božica

Ne postoji mogućnost predoziranja vitaminima B. Višak se izlučuje urinom, ne skladišti se u organizmu.

----------


## joletih

Samo da vam se javim s pozitivnim izvješćem vezanim uz temu. Uzimam inofolic od početka ovog ciklusa (danas 13dc). Sluzi imam "za izvoz," do sada mi nikada nije ovako bilo.. inače mi je sluz i u vrijeme plodnih dana oskudna.. mene je ugodno iznenadilo, samo ne mogu da vjerujem da je lijek djelovao nakon par vrećica što sam popila.  :D

----------


## lynko

super joletih  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Lukina mamma

Svaka čast!

----------


## Nestrpljiva

Cure evo i mene,čula sam da je rasprava o lijeku inofolic retard pa se pridružujem pitanjima.jeste pitali svoje dr o tome i šta kažu,ima li kontrain. i koliko mi onda tih kutija treba za 3 mj i koliko bi me došlo ako se uzima 2g na dan. javite se cure,

----------


## joletih

Jedna kutija ima 20 vrećica i košta 13eu... sad si računaj, meni je matematika slaba strana  :Laughing:  Ne vjerujem da ima kontrain. ipak je to vitamin samo, kod mene je "kontraindikacija" sluzi kao u priči  :Wink:

----------


## maybe_baby

cure ja imam jedno pitnje.. kako znate da imete pcos.. ultrazvukom??

hvala

----------


## pujica

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=27401
http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7003

----------


## Cannisa

Samo da Vam javim, jučer sam dobila Inofolic. Kupila mi ga je prijateljica u Italiji i poslala poštom... :D 
Zanima me da li ste pitali svoje liječnike što misle o njemu? Meni se po svemu što piše na uputi čini ok, baš piše da je za policistične jajnike....

----------


## sandra23

ok znači 8 tab inozitola a koliko folne...?

----------


## melange

mislim da je jedna dovoljna

----------


## RuzicaSB

> Cannisa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Samo da Vam javim, jučer sam dobila Inofolic. Kupila mi ga je prijateljica u Italiji i poslala poštom... :D 
> Zanima me da li ste pitali svoje liječnike što misle o njemu? Meni se po svemu što piše na uputi čini ok, baš piše da je za policistične jajnike....


 Ne znam sta ovo bi  :Grin:   htjela sam pitati koliko si kutija morala naruciti (matematika mi slaba strana) tj. koliko zapravo moze biti tih 20 vrecica?Jel ide 3 puta dnevno po 1 vrecica ili 1 vrecica na dan?Sorry ako su pitanja bedasta ali ovako cu dobiti i konkretan odgovor.I mozes li pitati prijateljicu da se raspita u ljekarnama moze li se kod njih naruciti da oni posalju postom izvan Italije?Mislim ako ti nije bad  a ja cu sutra ravno kod nas u ljekarnu vidjeti mogu li oni mozda naruciti bas taj lijek iz Italije.Tnx unaprijed.  :Kiss:

----------


## RuzicaSB

Evo nadjoh neke B-komplekse koji sadrze i B8 (kolin) i Inozitol izmedju ostalog.No bilo bi idealno naruciti taj lijek iz Italije u kojem je izdvojen bas taj sastojak koji pomaze kod PCOS pa evo ako netko moze pomoci da se do njega i dodje bila bih neizmjerno zahvalna i ja i mnooooge druge zene koje imaju PCOS.  :Kiss:  

http://www.vitamini-hr.com/calivita_..._kompleks.html

----------


## Cannisa

U uputama piše da se pije jedna vrećica dnevno, a tako je rekla i ta teta u ljekarni mojoj prijateljici. Pitat ću ju da vidi u ljekarni da li mogu oni slati poštom.

----------


## RuzicaSB

> U uputama piše da se pije jedna vrećica dnevno, a tako je rekla i ta teta u ljekarni mojoj prijateljici. Pitat ću ju da vidi u ljekarni da li mogu oni slati poštom.


  :Heart:  si   :Kiss:  Tnx.

----------


## sandra23

pije li se svakio dan ili 20 dana pa pauza za mengu ili kaj? buni me tih 20 većica u kutiji kaj nisu mogli staviti 30 vrećica ak je cijeli mjesec i amen  :Laughing:

----------


## Lukina mamma

> melange prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kupih twinlabov kolin/inozitol i folnu, e sad, kako dozirati?
> 
> u studijama piše da su davali 2g, na kapsuli piše da sadrži 250mg?
> 
> 
> Znači, po matematici bi trebala uzimati 8 capsula na dan.
> S obzirom da su to vitamini B skupine, moraš se bojati da ćeš se predozirati.


Ajme, tek sad sam vidjela glupost koju sam napisala. 
Dakle, ispravak netočnog navoda: s vitaminima B komplexa se NEĆETE predozirati. Višak se izluči urinom. 
Jooooj, koji lapsus.   :Embarassed:

----------


## Nestrpljiva

Pitala sam ja u ljekarni u Rijeci i ne mogu ga naručit,svi spominju slične pripravke i njihovu kombinaciju. Jedino ići preko. Jako sam zagrizla za to jer nisam do sada čula niti jedan lijek,tj pomoć za pcos.javite se cure sa bilo kakvim novostima

----------


## Lukina mamma

Meni je jučer poznanik bio u Trstu, ali tamo nema. Curke koje ste uspjele nabaviti, u kojem gradu ste bile?
Pretpostavljam da nema svaka ljekarna.
Stvarno bezveze što nemaju neku službenu Web stranicu. Ustvari, jako malo se toga može pročitati o preparatu. I to samo na talijanskom.   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Božica

Nabavila sam kapsule Inozitola od 500mg.Uzimam ih četiri dnevno uz Folnu kiselinu 400 mcg.Danas je deseti dan terapije.Juče sam išla na folikulometriju, bio mi je 19 dan ciklusa i imam jedan folikul od 15 mm na desnom jajniku.Taj jajnik inače nije ovulirao niti proizveo ni jedan folikul predhodnih 13 meseci koliko pratim folikulometrijom.

----------


## joletih

Božice  :D  :D

----------


## Božica

Joletih ima li kod tebe rezultata?

----------


## joletih

Da,da ima!! Ovulacija je bila zadnji ciklus na 15 dc(inače, ako bude O, to je kasnije oko 20dc) sve 5 ali je mene ugodno iznenadila plodna sluz, koju ranije nisam imala u "obilnim" količinama. Sada uzimam inofolic svaki drugi dan, u skladu sa željama mog ginića, pa ćemo vidjet kako će biti ovaj ciklus.

----------


## sandra23

cure koje žele nabaviti pogledajte si prethodnu stranicu,javila se cura koja može donijeti...

----------


## RuzicaSB

> cure koje žele nabaviti pogledajte si prethodnu stranicu,javila se cura koja može donijeti...


Ja bih rado nabavila ali nisam primjetila da je netko rekao da moze donijeti na prethodnoj stranici pa evo ako jeste molim da mi se javi na pp ako nece javno.  :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:  I da bio bi to praaavi biznis jer znam jaaako puno zena s pcos.  :Wink:

----------


## Lukina mamma

> sandra23 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> cure koje žele nabaviti pogledajte si prethodnu stranicu,javila se cura koja može donijeti...
> 
> 
> Ja bih rado nabavila ali nisam primjetila da je netko rekao da moze donijeti na prethodnoj stranici pa evo ako jeste molim da mi se javi na pp ako nece javno.    I da bio bi to praaavi biznis jer znam jaaako puno zena s pcos.


Nisam niti ja to pročitala.   :Crying or Very sad:  

Ali, slažem se, bio bi to biznis...

----------


## Jim

Drage moje prijateljice po muci,drago mi je da vas zanima ova tema. Ja sam zvala milion ljekarni ali sve me upućuju na istu a to je ona na Dolcu, izgleda da je ta ljekarna jedina koja uvozi lijekove a sve ostale nabavljaju od nje. Zvala sam i tu ljekarnu i obećali su mi javiti ali niti nakon mjesec dana oni ništa ne javljaju. Također sam se raspitivala po Italiji, kod njih jedna ljekarna ti taj pripravak daje na tone a druga komplicira te ga nema te moraš naručiti te treba recept iz Hrvatske i sl. Činjenica je da se inofolic može nabaviti na tone u Italiji ali za sada niti u jednoj drugoj zemlji (raspitivala sam se).

----------


## melange

ajde ti opet zvrcni te na dolcu  :Smile:

----------


## Božica

Melange, koliko si platila kolin/inozitol i gdje si ga nabavila?

----------


## Lukina mamma

> Melange, koliko si platila kolin/inozitol i gdje si ga nabavila?


I ja ga pijem. Samo pijem 4 na dan jer mi je 8 previše. Mislim, trebalo bi piti 8 zbog doze, ali ja jedva i ovo progutam.   :Sad:  

Inače, to je proizvod od Twinlaba i ja sam ga nabavila u jednoj ljekarni u Zg-u. Trebali bi ga imati i Agramovi dućani jer je Agram89 uvoznik za Cro.
Cijena je negdje cca 160kn, ima 100 tbl.

evo link http://www.agram89.com/?pz=81

----------


## melange

rijetko koja ljekarna ima baš taj proizvod, iako imaju široku paletu twinlaba.

ja sam na britancu u biljnoj ljekarni bez problema naručila, stiglo mi je sutradan.

pila sam 8 komada, ali tako da sam prah vadila iz kapsula i miješala ga sa sokom. nije bljak okus, ali meni se nije sviđala jedna druga nuspojava. naime, kako se višak b vitamina iz tijela izlučuje kroz mokraću, tako mi je mokraća poprimila neki čudan miris, a skupa s njom i sve južno (da se fino izrazim  :Grin:  ). nakon što sam prestala, mirisi su se vratili u normalu  :Grin:  (možda nije bilo povezano s tim, ostale će cure napisati svoja iskustva)

isto tako, ako će se piti doza od 8 tableta, matematički gledano, svaka 2tj bih trebala dati 160kn za novu staklenku tabletica, a ta mi je računica malo prevelika :/ 

i koliko sam shvatila, ovo talijansko pakiranje ima 20 (21?) paketića praha, pa mi se čini da bi se to trebalo piti s pauzama, od tjedan dana možda? da se dobije brojka 28, kao nekog optimalnog ciklusa.

----------


## Lukina mamma

Meni je urin ok. Mada ja pijem duplo manje tableta od tebe pa to nije baš mjerodavno.

----------


## Božica

Prvo, preporu;ujem sajt www.ovarian-cysts-pcos.com/inositol.html

Drugo, istražujući na temu inozitola, naišla sam na to da ga ima više oblika i da je najdelotvorniji "D-chiro-inositol", međutim njegova cena je na sniženju 78$ i to bočica od 60 kapsula

Treće, neka istrživanja, kao i neka lična iskustva govore da je heljda izvrstan izvor "D-chiro-inositola"npr. heljdine mekinje sadrže 84,9 mg D - chiro inositola na 100gr, krupica 23,3 mg na 100gr, brašno od heljde 34,1 mg na 100 gr. 

Dovoljno je 1/2 šalice heljdinih ljuspica ili mekinja dnevno po rpof.dr Christopher William i knjizi "The Fastest Way To Get Pregnant Naturally"

Još nešto, inozitol ubrzava sazrevanje folikula, u što sam se uverila i sama jer sam zakasnila da propratim rast i szrevanje folikula, imala samfolikulometriju zakazanu 24 dana ciklusa a folikul pukap 22. ili 23 DC
"Prirodni radovi"nisu izostali 21. i 23. DC.

----------


## Lukina mamma

*Božica,* super je sajt. :D 

I stvarno piše da je inozitola dovoljno u količini od 200-1000mg dnevno. Još kad pročitaš kako su dobri rezultati i kako žene nakon puno vremena imaju O ili ostanu T, to je obećavajuće...

*A koliko dugo ti piješ i koji ono preparat?*

----------


## Božica

Danas je 17. dan terapije, ovulacija je bila 13. dan terapije, tako da če mi ciklus trajati 36 dana , a to je u mom slučaju jako dobro jer su mi ciklusi od 45 - 70 dana.
Ja uzimam običan Inozitol, 4 kapsule po 500mg dnevno i folnu kiselinu 400mcr. O preparatu imaš na www.nowfoods.com

----------


## Lukina mamma

> Danas je 17. dan terapije, ovulacija je bila 13. dan terapije, tako da če mi ciklus trajati 36 dana , a to je u mom slučaju jako dobro jer su mi ciklusi od 45 - 70 dana.
> Ja uzimam običan Inozitol, 4 kapsule po 500mg dnevno i folnu kiselinu 400mcr. O preparatu imaš na www.nowfoods.com


Super. Hvala! Ovo mi je lijepo čuti. Meni su ciklusi 36-60 dana. Sad mi je 6. dan kako pijem s tim da ja pijem ukupno 1000mg inozitola.
Danas mi je 26DC i O još nije bila. Ali sam primijetila u zadnja tri dana da se jako vlažim. To nije ona rastezljiva sluz, ali je kao vrlo rijetko mlijeko i ima ga jako puno. Nikad nisam tako nešto imala. Jel to možda ima veze? Jel netko još primijetio pojačanu vlažnost a da uzima slične preparate?
Ja se nadam da mi mogla biti O, mada LH trakice ne obećavaju...

----------


## Lukina mamma

Sad vidim da je *joletih* pisala o puuuuuno sluzi...  :Laughing:  

Sviđa mi se ta nuspojava. 8)

----------


## Lukina mamma

Ja sam danas inspirirana ovom temom pa pišem opet.   :Smile:  

Našla sam na amazonu Swansonov inozitol 650mg 100tb po cijeni od cca 75kn bočicu i naručila. Inače često naručujem od njih i zadovoljna sam. Brzo isporučuju. Nadam se daće biti problema s dostavom jer su to vitamini. (Ne znam kako carina gleda na to.)
Pošiljka bi trebala stići 23- 29.04.
Sad samo moram čekati...  :Smile:

----------


## Božica

Ja sam isto imala pojačanu vlažnost koja je trajala nekoliko dana.Bilo je malo rastegljive sluyi i puuuno vlage.Po tome sam znala da će skoro uvulacija.Nakon ovulacije vllaga je nestala.
Meni LH trakice nikad nisu bile pouzdane, jer su uvek bile blago pozitivne, i pre i posle ovulacije.
Močda bi i ti trebala probati folikulometriju.

----------


## Lukina mamma

Ja sam od jučer dolje "sva luda". Ne sjećam se kad mi je bilo tako.
I danas mi je konačno LH trakica pozitivna. Doduše, malko je bljeđa od kontrolne, ali je danas prvi put vidim i to iz druge sobe. Jako sam sretna, čak i da to ništa ne znači. :D 
Inače, meni je isto vidljiva manje-više uvijek ta druga linija, ali jevrlo vrlo blijeda tako da se ja nadam da ovo danas ima pravo značenje. 
Jučer smo slučajno pokrili, a vidim da i večeras imamo posla.  :Laughing: 
Folikulomerija će još čekati jer mi je moram priznati jako skupa. Imam duuuge cikluse i potrošila bih puno love.   :Sad:

----------


## Lukina mamma

> Nadam se daće biti problema


Ispravak: nadam se da neće biti problema.   :Embarassed:

----------


## sandra23

dobila svoj inofolic :D  :D javim rezultate,danas sam počela piti....

----------


## Božica

Cure, šta se novo dešava kod vas? Da li ste primetile povoljan uticaj inositola?
Ja sam ovaj ciklus imala na 39 dana, ovulacija isto tako bila, trudnoća još ništa . . .

----------


## Lukina mamma

Ja sam ga pila kratko, par tjedana. Uz pomoć LH trakica uhvatila O koja je bila žestoka  8) .
Imam plusić na testiću, ali nisam jako vesela jer mi se pojavio roskasti isjedak.
Zbog svega toga bila jutros na hitnoj. Dr radio UZ i na lijevom jajniku samo jedan folikul. Desni je "rupičastiji", ali je situacija puno bolja nego prošli UZ prije cca 50 dana.
Dal je to od inozitola, ne znam... :/ 
Ako je, super! :D

----------


## katarina

cure da li je netko u međuvremenu saznao da li se Inofolic može nabaviti kod nas?

I ono glavno pitanje  :Grin:   da li se deblja od Inofolica?

----------


## sibell

cure ja sam u Italiji. sad sam naletila na ovu temu, pa ako mogu nekako pomoci - tu sam.   :Smile:

----------


## sandra23

Ja evo pijem neka 2 tjedna ali još ne mogu reći nikakve novosti-osim da je bilo plodne sluzi ali sam počela piti sredinom ciklusa i nešto mi se poremetio ovaj ciklus, e sad ne znam jel to od inofolica kojeg sam dakle počela piti sredinom ciklusa.Sad u narednom ćemo evo vidjeti hoće li biti kakvog pozitivnog pomaka...

----------


## sandra23

samo da prijavim daas 14dc i sluz krenula obilno,a toga do sad nije bilo

----------


## katarina

s obzirom da mi se Jim ne javlja ovim putem ju pozdravljam  :Predaja:  

moj inofolic stiže sutra, da li ga mogu početi piti u bilo koje doba ciklusa?
svima šaljem   :Kiss:

----------


## sandra23

ja sam počela sredinom ciklusa.doduše bila je m nešto uranila i tako nešto malo čudno bilo,sad da li je zbog toga.... :?

----------


## katarina

moj inofolic je ipak stigao danas, s obzirom da mi je 2 dan ciklusa dakle menzis, ja ću ga već danas početi piti.
Ne znam da li ga mogu piti dok sam pod klomifenima?

----------


## azrijelka36

http://www.petroneonline.com/scripts...I=2632&MK=3038

evo proizvodi te talijanske firme

----------


## Josipica

I ja bih taj Infolic, kako mogu doći do njega? Inače nova sam na forumu i sve sam pročitala pa me sada zanima tko bi bio tako dobar i nabavio mi taj lijek,imala sam jedan spontani, radili na bebi 4 god. PCOS otkad znam za sebe, ili netko da mi kaže konkretno koji to lijek mogu uzeti i kombinirati u našim ljekarnama, jer očito ponekad se dogodi ovulacija, a ne bih još jedan spontani.  Please, ako ste još na ovim forumima.  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Jim

Drage moje Rode,
sve vas puuuunoooo pozdravljam (osobito *katarinu*  :Predaja:  ). 

Neopisivo mi je drago što vidim da sam sa ovom temom ipak nekome pomogla i nadam se da će biti još puno puno malih   :Saint:  . 
Nemojte gubiti nadu i zapamtite da je inofolic lijek na prirodnoj bazi što znači da treba 3-6 mj.da počne djelovati a onda.....biti će bebica kao kiše.
Svima vam iskreno i od svega srca želim da vidite plusić na testu pa da ni ne dođete do ovih silnih postupaka u kojima se neke od nas (nažalost) nalaze!

Svima vama, mojim prijateljicama po muci, šaljem veliki kisssssssss  :Shy kiss:  .

Držite se, važno je da smo si potpora u dobru i zlu   :Love:  !

----------


## zvijezda  danica

Pročitala sam sve postove i htjela bi samo nadodati dva linka za naručivanje inositol-a i cholin/inositol-a  iz Engleske. Jeftinije je nego kod nas, naravno.


http://bigvits.co.uk/products.asp?cid=29


http://www.dnavitamins.co.uk/product...aminbgroup.htm (na predzanjem mjestu je  cholin/inositol)

----------


## zvijezda  danica

Evo još par linkova za naručivanje inositola  i cholin/inositol-a ;

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/bulk-powd...ness/inositol/

https://www.yourhealthfoodstore.co.u..._inositol.html

http://itemlistings.ebay.com/sdcsrp?fl=260402043176&product={query}&sconstraint  s=IncludeSelector%3DDetails%2CSellerInfo%26ItemTyp  e%3DAllFixedPriceItemTypes%26ItemSort%3DBestMatch&  xm&siteid=3


http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pag...com-_-HBMVPCSH


http://www.discount-supplements.co.u...ppingDotComCPC

----------


## Jim

Hej cure, još jedna novost za nas obilježene sa pcos. Naime u SAD-u je dokazano da cimet značajno snižava šećer u krvi i da je vrlo učinkovit kod lječenja dijabetesa tipa II i inzulinske rezistencije.
Potrebno je svaki dan pojesti žličicu mljevenog cimeta ili komadić štapića(bolje je štapić jer meljeveni cimet brzo izgubi važna svojstva), nakon 40 dana rezultati su vidljivi. Šećer se snižava za 30%.

----------


## linolina

To je stara vijest   :Smile:  , a pridodajem joj i vrstu cimeta-naime, postoje dvije i , naravno, ova lošija je valjda u nas u prodaji (a vidim da često i ne piše ništa), ako je tko proučio detaljno, neka javi što da kupim

----------


## Jim

Ja sam se raspitivala i raspitivala a saznala sam da je samo cimet od tvrtke AGZ zaista onaj pravi. Može se kupiti u svakom konzumu!

----------


## linolina

Svaka čast! Nisam znala, kupujem prvom prilikom

----------


## Jim

Joj ja već 5 dana ujutro natašte pojedem žlićicu cimeta...svakakvih govana sam se do sada najela i napila (oprostite na izrazu) ali ovo je stvarno fuuujjjj. 
...ali ništa nije teško kada želiš malog   :Saint:  , zar ne   :Grin:  .

----------


## linolina

Pa cimet je bar ukusan (za razliku od gospine trave i sl.), izmiksaš s jabukom, malo bajama  :Smile:

----------


## pepy26

Bok!
Evo da vam se pridružim na ovu temu.
Imam PCOS več godinama i duuuge cikluse... po par mjeseci...  :Sad: 
Ovaj mjesec krečem na sve pretrage,pa ću viditi... 
Pijem Inositol prah oko mjesec i pol  :Smile:   i primjetila sam samo povečani iscjedak. Ovulaciji ni traga, a ni menstruaciji.  Danas mi je 69 dan ciklusa, doduše Inositol nisam počela piti na početku ciklusa.

 Imate li kakvih iskustava?    :Smile:

----------


## zvijezda  danica

Evo cure nasla sam jos jednu starnicu gdje se moze kuptiti Inositol od Swansona  i imaju jeftiniju postarinu od Amazona i dostavljaju u Hrv. ;

http://www.healthmonthly.co.uk/produ...earch=+Search+

----------


## linolina

Ja uzimala povećane doze folne, žitarice (heljda) i spremala se za naručit ovo-ono plusić :D

----------


## pepy26

* :D  :D  :D ČESTITAM TI OD SRCA!!!
Baš mi je drago da ti je uspjelo!!   

Znači,pila si samo puno folne i puno heljde?
*

----------


## linolina

Hvala!   :Love:  Još ne vjerujem da je i na mene došao red...
 Folna mi je , prema onom Twin Labovu testiranju, nedostajala, pa sam zato uzela (kao pripremu,jednu tabletici dnevno, s prekidima). 
A heljdu baš i ne volim, ali prešla sam pomalo ma makrobiotiku pa su sve žitarice uključene, a heljdu jedem svaki dan u krekerima.
Uzimala sam redovito i kalcij s d vitaminom (preporuci endokrinologa, a poslije sam čula da ima i urjecaj na psoc sam po sebi)

----------


## linolina

i metmorfin koji uzimam već godinama (iako sam ga smanjila, a  pitam se  bih li ga prestala piti, piše nikako uz dojenje)

----------


## pingo

Linolina, savjetuj se s ginekologom oko metformina u trudnoći, ja sam ga pila 12 tjedana po preporuci likjecnika

----------


## linolina

hvala, hoću. Već sam unaprijed pitala, ginekolog i liječnik opće se ne žele miješati endokrinologu-a taj želi da nastavim...

----------


## splicanka

cure pozdravljan sve

Nova san ovde, pa cu ukratko rec svoje probleme, oduvik iman pcos, ciklusi nikakvi, mozda jedan ili dva puta godisnje. Stalno san bila na terapijama, diane 35, prije tri godine san prestala sve pit, i od tada pokusavan zatrudnit. Dva puta smo provali potpomognutu u Splitu, nije islo. Zadnji ciklus uz dabrostone san imala u 4 misec, i onda san cili osmi misec pila twinlabob kolin i inozitol, 4 kapsule od 500 mg, i desilo se čudo, 8. 9. san dobila svoje prave stvari, nakon sto godina :D , ajme kako san se tome veselila. A u to vrime san bila i naručena u dr. Reša na konzultacije, tako da smo odma počeli sa terapijon. 22. 9 je bija transfer, i sad smo u išcekivanju. Meni je kolin i inozitol pomoga, nakon nesto vise od misec dana desilo se čudo, uz to san jos pila i folnu. Eto meni je pomoglo, mozda ce i vama.

----------


## tuzna

cure,ja sma iz BiH ,danas sam sve prevrnula naopacke,nigdje ga nema ni z alijeka,a ja imam PCOS,za mjesec dana mm i ja ,sa njegovom teeskom dijagnozom ipak idmeo u postupak.
tek mi otkrise PCOS, pa bih htjela da dam sve od sebe da poboljsam kvalitet js. bi li neka od vas bil aspremna da mi kupi i posalje busom inozitol,ja cu postom pare slati?
malo sam neozbiljna,pa vi me i ne znate...ja sam vise na temi potpomognuta oplodnja.
 :Kiss:

----------


## MMK

*tužna* jel možeš naručiti s neke od stranica, znam da neke stvarčice znaju doći i za 7 dana. Sretno

----------


## Jim

Cure da li ste vidjele novi proizvod od Belupa - Diabetil ? Sadrži koru cimeta i služi za regulaciju šećera kod blažih poremećaja i kod dijabetesa tipa II. Šta mislite da li bi nam to šta pomoglo? Ne ide na recept, znači nije strašno.

----------


## blondy1

Hej! Trebam savjet od vas koje ste probale i koristite inositol (p.s.-nemam prasak iz italije, koristim twinlabov kolin i inositol): da li se radi kakva pauza ili pijemo preporucenu dozu citavo vrijeme? Unaprijed hvala i isprike sto sam lijena i prvo pitam na forumu, mjesto da proucim stranice... Pozdravi!!

----------


## Božica

Linolina, koju količinu nitamina D i kalcija si koristila i koliko dugo. Na internetu je sve više sajtova o uticaju vitamina D na PCOS, ali se količine ekstremno velike 10 do 20 puta veće od preporučene dnevne doze koja je 200 - 400 IU. Navodno vitamin D se bolje pokazao čak i od metformina.

----------


## linolina

> Linolina, koju količinu nitamina D i kalcija si koristila i koliko dugo. Na internetu je sve više sajtova o uticaju vitamina D na PCOS, ali se količine ekstremno velike 10 do 20 puta veće od preporučene dnevne doze koja je 200 - 400 IU. Navodno vitamin D se bolje pokazao čak i od metformina.


Ma da? Super. 
Uzimala sam svaku večer prije spavanja Twin Labov kalcij citrat s magnezijem i d vitaminom-tekući je, ne znam količine...S nekim prekidima, uzimam to već par godina (radi osteoporoze, a i alergije na sunce koja se javila).
 Uzimala sam radi kalcija, nisam ni išla za d vitaminom i magnezijem.
Inače, za one s poremećenom tolerancijom glukoze- dobra vijest je da meni, evo , već u 4. mjesecu je šećer o.k.-bez metmorfina. Ali uz pažljivu dijetu, zbilja pažljivu (nema slatkarija, sokića itd. jede se svako dvi ure, pomalo itd)

----------


## malena2

cure ja uskoro pocinj s inofolicom,uspjela ga na nabavit u italiji....

----------


## malena2

dobila svoj inofolic...
ako kome bude potreban mogu ga nabavit iz italije....
samo me zania jel se uzima jedna vrecica il dvije na dan

----------


## Nita

Pozdrav svima, evo i mene k vama!  :D 

Da li netko zna smije li se inofolic kombinirat zajedno i sa drugim liekovima? Konkretno mislim na vitamin c, željezo te vitamine za rast kose?

*malena 2*, koliko sam ja primjetila cure piju jednu vrećicu na dan. Tako mi je rečeno u ljekarni.

----------


## malena2

tako pise na uputstvu
kad mi je tata bio u ljekarni ponudili su mu i inofolic plus njegova cijena je 27,00eura

----------


## Nita

Da, i ja sam vidila da imaju Inofolic forte. U čem je razlika uopće?
Ovaj običan je 13 eura za malo pakovanje i 30 za veliko. Nisam ni znala da imaju veća i manja pakovanja. Stvarno je teško doći do Inofolica. Meni je frendica već 2 puta išla u ljekarnu u Anconi tražit i uvijek se proda  :shock:  Bit ću sretna što god da mi donese.  :Wink:  

Molim vas, jel netko zna da li se Inofolic smije piti u kombinaciji sa vitaminima i biljnim čajevima ? Mislim na vitamin c, željezo, biotin i biljne čajeve macina travu i vrkutu? Jel to sve skupa smijem kombinirat zajedno?
Strah me da možda to sve ipak nije previše  :/

----------


## malena2

meni je tata isao u ljekarnu i narucio i za dva dana je dosao po njega,moja pakiranja su od po 20 vrecica....

----------


## Nita

evo imam par info. teta u ljekarni je rekla da postoji mini pakovanje Inofolica sa 20 vrećica cijena mu je 13 eura i veće pakovanje koje sadrži 60 vrećica, ono košta 30 eura. nažalost tog većeg pakovanja nije bilo,odmah se proda.   :Sad:  

imam pitanje-u koliko deci vode rastopite Inofolic? jel to bitno?

----------


## malena2

mislim da nije

----------


## Nita

pk, thnx.  :Grin:  
jel ti malena primjećuješ kakvo poboljšanje od njega u smislu reguliranja menstruacije? koliko dugo ga piješ?

----------


## malena2

pijem ga negdje od 6.12
ono sto sam za sada primjetila je puno sluzi.....

----------


## donatella

pozdrav svima,nova sam ovdje i imam pitanje,dobila sam inofolic ali ne znam kad da ga počnem piti. moja zadnja menga je bila u prvom mjesecu a prije toga tek u desetom prošle godine. i tako već godinama muku mučim.

----------


## suzzie2

Podižem temu!

Zamolila bih cure koje su pile inofolic ili twinlabov cholin i inozitol i koje su pokrenule ovu temu da nam jave rezultate.

Nažalost i ja sam sa dijagnozom PCOS još od puberteta, ali nemam problema sa glukozom, pa me zanima da li u takvom slučaju ova kombinacija pomaže?

I pitanje, zašto naši liječnici ništa ne znaju ili ne žele govoriti o ovom lijeku/vitaminima?

----------


## Arya

bok cure
našla sam na eBayu dosta jeftin inozitol: 100 grama praha farmaceutske čistoće za oko £6 (poštarina uključena).
pakirano u obične vrećice bez posebne ambalaže pa je zato puno jeftinije... neki se ne usude takve proizvode konzumirati, ali mislim da je ovo stvarno farmaceutska firma i da bi trebalo sve biti oke.
ako nekoga zanima koji je to seller na eBayu, javite mi se na pp.
pozdrav  :Smile:

----------


## Igolina1

Curke koje ste pile inofolic ili inositol javite rezultate. Ja sam jučer naručila inositol, nakon dugo mozganja i vaganja jel mi treba "još i to", al sam rekla ma kad je za bebulinca probat ću pa šta bude. 
Na netu pišu da taj dodatak ima super rezultate ali me zanima da li je nekoj od vas stvarno pomogao.

----------


## Arya

evo, meni je stigao gore spomenuti inozitol prah kupljen preko eBaya za £6 (100 g)
ne znam kada da ga počnem piti... da li na početku ciklusa ili odmah sada (smije li se ako je došlo do začeća?)...

----------


## Mella

Ima li rezultata ?
Ja sam skroz "nova" sto se tice PCO tako da ako mi neko moze pomoci piti inofolic ili inositol ili sta?

Nasla sam na netu 
Swanson 100% Pure Inositol Powder 
je li to to?

----------


## mara03

Javljam se prvi put. Borimo se s neplodnoscu vec 5 godina, ja PCOS, MM sve ok i moram reci da je ovo zaista cudesan prah jer je ovo prvi put da imam sluzi ko u prici, mjerila s trakicama i prvi put vidim sta znaci kad je crtica jednaka kao i kontrolna, stvarno cudesno...

----------


## Matko

*  		Liječenje PCOS: Klomifen, metformin, ili oboje?* 

				Klomifen					 
     Otkad je u reprodukcijsku medicinu, i osobito u indukciju ovulacije kod žena sa sindromom policističnih jajnika uveden metformin, u stručnim krugovima traje rasprava da li je on bolji lijek izbora za takve žene od klomifena. Dosada objavljene studije davale su oprečne rezultate, i uglavnom u korist klomifena.


 Nedavno je u časopisu Fertility Sterility objavljena studija Jungheima i Odiboa koja je usporedila 3 vrste liječenja kod takvih žena. Analizirana je efikasnost metformina, klomifena, i njihove kombinacije u ostvarenju živorođenosti kod žena sa PCOS.
 Rezultati su pokazali da je kombinacija klomifena i metformina najefikasnija i da je dovela do najveće stope živorođenosti, te autori zaključuju da bi se ta kombinacija trebala smatrati prvom linijom liječenja u neplodnih žena sa PCOS.
Praktično u isto vrijeme objavljena je velika multicentrična randomizirana studija novozelandskih istraživača u časopisu Human Reproduction, u kojoj su također uspoređeni metformin, klomifen, i njihova kombinacija u žena sa sindromom policističnih jajnika te sa BMI manjim od 32. U ovoj studiji nijednom načinu liječenja nije dana prednost, jer je stopa živorođenosti s metforminom bila 29%, 36% sa klomifenom, a 43% sa kombinacijom, što nije bilo statistički značajno

----------


## Matko

Treba uzeti i ovo u obzir...test na glukozu nije skup i radi se i u privatnim labatarorijima.meni je osobno prenizak.Moja lječnica uopče nije reagirala.Budem je posjetila ovih dana da ispitam njeno mišljenje. :Smile:

----------


## red05

samo nekako mi se cini da je bolje izregulirati hormone necim prirodnim ako je to moguce (tipa inositola) nego sa klomifenom ili metforminom

----------


## sirenamala

Molim vas za pomoc,nova sam na forumu,imam policisticne jajnike i sve sto je vezano za njih pa vas molim da mi kazete da li se Inozitol moze sad nabaviti i u Hrvatskoj ili mogu li piti i taj Twinlabov preparat?Trudimo se za bebicu vec godinu dana,al jos nema rezultata.

----------


## sirenamala

Malena2 gdje si nabavila Inofolic?

----------


## linaxx

Ja sam nabavila U Trstu..  pijem već nekih 20-tak dana... nisam osjetila neke promjene. Ali sam vadila nalaz hormona i estdaiol mi je 5 dan ciklusa bio 5  tad nisam pila Infolic, počela sam ga piti negdje 10 dan ciklusa, zatim sam opet vadila progesteron 21 d.c. iz znatiželje i estradiol koji je porastao na 58... i talje nizak ali je porstao.

Prvi put da su me cike bolile kao lude pred mengu inače nikad. 

Sad jel to od Infolica neznam....  Nikakve sluzi posebne nije bilo.

----------


## marlena

> dobila svoj inofolic...
> ako kome bude potreban mogu ga nabavit iz italije....
> samo me zania jel se uzima jedna vrecica il dvije na dan


Malena2 bila bih ti vrlo zahvalna kad bi mi uspjela nabaviti taj Inofolic iz Italije.Samo reci koliko košta i kako bi ti ja uplatila novac

----------


## sirenamala

I ja bih isto bila zahvalna kad bi mi netko mogao nabaviti Inofolic :Smile: )

----------


## Abys

ovo zvuci fenomenalno i ulijeva nadu, moram ga sto prije nabavitit. odavno se nitko nije javljao u vezi ovoga, cure ima li jos kakvih dobrih rezultata? :Smile:

----------


## zdravljak

Inozitol je definitivno vrlo djelotvoran za PCOS i navedene poremećaje, ali za povećanje plodnosti dobro je uzimati više dodataka prehrani, i naravno, hraniti se što zdravije. Inaće pripremam knjigu na ovu temu...
Inozitola je dobro uzimati u većoj količini jer je dobar za rasti i debljinu kose, djeluje smirujuće, a najbolje ga je uzimati uz kompleks ostalih B vitamina.

Nema poznatih interakcija inozitola s lijekovima osim s mineralom Litijem(pod raznim imenima) koji se koristi kod određenih psihijatrijskih bolesti. Litij zapravo prazni zalihe inozitola (uglavnom svima nedostaje) u tijelu pa je inozitol zapravo nužna terapija i kod takvih stanja.
Ako trebate savjet, rado ću pomoći. Mogu nabaviti farmaceutski čisti inozitol po vrlo pristojnoj cijeni....javite se na PM

----------


## adria13

i ja se prijavljujem sa pcos, inzul.rezistencija, visoki prl...svašta nešto, zbrka hormona... i sad sam naišla na ovu zanimljivu temu i malo istražujem.... 
vidim da sojin lecitin sadrži kolin i inozitol.... da li je to to? jel tko pio lecitin možda? jer vidim da je opis za što se koristi isti... 1 tableta sadrži 1200 mg lecitina

----------


## adria13

pozdrav..
i ja se borim sa pcos...i povišenim prl, inzulinskom rezistencijom...pa sam naišla i na ovu zanimljivu temu, zanima me za taj inozitol i kolin...vidim da se sojin lecitin sastoji od ta dva sastojka...da li je to onda to ili ipak ne? šta mislite?  :Confused:

----------


## linaxx

Ja PCSO, pretilost, inzl. rezistencija ; nakon kompilacije različitih vitamina , čajeva ,Inofolica  uz IVF iz prve ostala trudna ; trenutno u 21 tjednu trudnoće sa zdravim  blizancima  :Wink: )))

Ja imam jednu cijelu kutiju Inofolica , nabavila u Italiji ako je netko zaiteresiran nek se javi na PM

----------


## Abys

divne vijesti, cestitam!  blago ti se :Smile:   uzivaj!

----------


## adria13

> Ja PCSO, pretilost, inzl. rezistencija ; nakon kompilacije različitih vitamina , čajeva ,Inofolica  uz IVF iz prve ostala trudna ; trenutno u 21 tjednu trudnoće sa zdravim  blizancima )))
> 
> Ja imam jednu cijelu kutiju Inofolica , nabavila u Italiji ako je netko zaiteresiran nek se javi na PM


ja sam zainteresirana, ali još nemogu slati pm ...možeš mi poslati pm sa svojim mailom da se dogovorimo?

----------


## adria13

i čestitam naravno  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## adria13

da, sad sam skužila da vjerojatno ne mogu ni primati pm ... pa ću ostavit svoj mail da mi se javiš: ninnazg@gmail.com 
hvala  :Wink:

----------


## latika

cure molim vas da mi javite u kojoj apoteci u zagrebu mogu kupiti inofolic  i koliko kosta?
i koliko se dnevno pije tableta
hvala

----------


## Nesanica

Cure bok, i ja sam nova  :Smile:  jel moze neka koja je koristila Inofolic da mi kaze koliko cega sadrzi jedna vrecka Inositol praska, ne mogu da ga nadjem nigdje pa bih kupila sve odvojeno ali ne znam koje doze da uzimam. Hvala vam  :Smile:

----------


## Nesanica

Ja se ispricavam, smotana sam pa sam postala dva puta isto jer sam mislila da mi je ovaj comp sve obrisao lol

----------


## bubamara!

Dali ima netko u Italiji da može poslati INOFOLIC ja bih bila jakooooo zahvalna  :Smile:

----------


## bubamara!

ljudi ja naručila 18 kutija inofolica u zg-u na dolcu ljekarna frebel...mogu naručiti ,ako nekome treba znate gdje se treba obratiti  :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

hvala, bas si pogodila da mi odgovoris na pitanje bez da te pitam. moze cijena u inbox? thnx  :Smile:

----------


## luci07

Jel može i meni kao i bubekici?  :Smile:

----------


## bubamara!

Ne znam dali smijem javno napisati cijenu kod nas  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## bubamara!

*luci07* isprazni inbox  :Smile:

----------


## luci07

Joj, sori, idem odmah!  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

koristi li netko inofolic? ima li rezultata?

----------


## tina_tincy

ja sam prije mjesec dana počela sa inozitolom od bigvits koje sam naručila preko interneta iz UK....imam problema s PCOS otkad znam za sebe i pijem pilule (diane, jazz, yasmin) već godinama s pauzama  :Sad: 
međutim, uvijek kad sam napravila pauzu do sada, nije bilo ni menstruacije, a akne su stalno prisutne, iako sam već davno zagrabila u 20-te...
počela sam prije mjesec dana s Inozitolom, a prestala sam piti pilule...zasad nema nikakvih pomaka  :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

Bila u frebelu, nikad culi za Inofolic  :Sad:  Ocito sam naisla na krivu osobu. Ostavila sam kontakt pa ce mi javit kad se raspitaju.

----------


## bubekica

jos info - moze se naruciti u ljekarni u trstu - Farmacia alla Madonna del Mare - preko maila sam slala upit. morala sam nazalost odustati jer u subotu rade samo do 13h, a tad jos necu biti tamo.

----------


## kiara79

ako ce netko narucivati infoblic,ja bih molila kutiju,platim vam na racun..do Italije ne mogu nikako..please..

----------


## matahari

također! hvala!




> ako ce netko narucivati infoblic,ja bih molila kutiju,platim vam na racun..do Italije ne mogu nikako..please..

----------


## grimm

Bok cure!
Ja sam d-chiro-inositol (onaj koji je za pcos) naručila iz Australije, preko jednog sajta koji se bavi tematikom pcos. Stigao mi je za cca 2 tjedna. To je čisti d-chiro-inositol, bez folne, nju pijem posebno. Uz paketić dobila sam malu žličicu kojom se dozira. Dnevna doza ovisi o težini osobe. Dnevnu dozu treba raspodijeliti u više manjih dijelova i piti s punom čašom vode, cca pola sata prije jela. Jedina mana je cijena, oko 780 kuna za dozu za dva mjeseca. 
Kako sam tek prije tjedan dana počela piti, ne vidim još rezultate, ali vjerujem da će pomoći. 
Inače d-chiro-inositol se u velikim količinama nalazi u heljdinim mekinjama, ali toga nema u Hrvatskoj ni pod razno (našla sam u Banja Luci ali je užasno skupa poštarina, ne isplati se). 
Ja sam trenutno na klomifenima i dexamethasonu, ali d-chiro-inositol se može uzimati uz terapiju, barem tako tvrde na tom sajtu.
Pozdrav svima i sretno!

----------


## zvrndica

Ja sam nova na ovom forumu ali pratim ovu temu! Evo vam adresa sa koje mozete naruciti inozitol i kao puder i kao tablete a nisu skupi. Sajt je vec provjeren i zaista je ok!

http://www.healthdesigns.com/catalog...chiro+inositol

Pozz

----------


## bubekica

drage cure, vec 2 mjeseca pijem inofolic 1 vrecicu dnevno i nema nikakvog pomaka. razmisljam o tome da povecam dozu. pije li netko 2 vrecice dnevno (toliko je koristeno u istrazivanju)? ima li netko ikakve rezultate?

----------


## zrikzrikzrikavac

ukoliko bi mi netko mogao nabaviti inofolic, bila bih mu zahvalna da se javi.

----------


## bubekica

*zrikzrikzrikavac* javi mi se na ljavica@hotmail.com

----------


## ladymillion

Drage žene i djevojke, nova sam ovdje pa imam pitanje, da li inozitol&kolin od twinlaba( nadam se da nije reklama, pa neka admin obriše ako je) itko od vas uzima pošto d-chiro-inositola nema u našim ljekarnama?

----------


## bubekica

> Drage žene i djevojke, nova sam ovdje pa imam pitanje, da li inozitol&kolin od twinlaba( nadam se da nije reklama, pa neka admin obriše ako je) itko od vas uzima pošto d-chiro-inositola nema u našim ljekarnama?


inofolic sadrzi myo-inozitol i folnu kiselinu. uzimala sam inofolic prije i za vrijeme stimulacije i rezultat je bio 10 jajnih stanica, sve su bile zrele. 
ima li koga sa friskim iskustvom? u italiji, a pogotovo sad-u  je inofolic jako popularan, a kod nas ga i dalje nema.

----------


## Mojca

Bubekica, ne stignem sad googlati i čitati u nazad... a kakav točno učinak ima taj preparat?

----------


## bubekica

myo-inositol je sastojak stanicnih membrana, u receptorima za inzulin (postoji dosta pcos pacijentica s inzulinskom rezistencijom, tj. receptorima neosjetljivima na inzulin), i tekucine unutar folikula (ovdje je pak bitan za pravilno sazrijevanje jajne stanice).
folna kiselina je vazna za diobu i proliferaciju stanica. takodjer, snizava razino homocisteina.

----------


## melange

cure, javljam vam se s novostima.
pisala sam na ovoj temi prije par godina kad se tek pocelo pisati o inozitolu i folnoj.
iako meni nikad nije dijagnosticiran pcos niti pomocu uzva niti hormonskih pretraga imala sam turbo duge cikluse i neredovite menstruacije.

inozitol i folnu pijem od 2009.
narucivala sam ih preko prijateljice iz amerike, preko amazona, preko ebaya. odnedavno preko iherb online trgovine koja dostavlja u hrvatsku za samo 4$.

sad imam samo 1-2 produzeno/preskocena ciklusa godisnje koje uglavnom mogu povezati s nekim vanjskim cimbenikom (stres i slicno).
ovulacije osjetim oko 16/17/18og dana. zadnjih par ciklusa ih uspjesno uhvatim i lh trakicom. sami ciklusi mi traju 30-33 dana.

prosle godine sam s novom ginekologicom pricala o utjecaju inozitola i folne na ustaljivanje ciklusa i rekla mi je da je upoznata s tim studijama i istrazivanjima i da to nisu neke ciribu ciriba price i neka samo nastavim to piti.

sretno svima  :Smile:

----------


## techna

cure, našla sam na iherbu neki preparat koji je, čini mi se, po sastavu sličan inofolic, 
a nije nešto skup:

http://www.iherb.com/Fairhaven-Healt...9&sr=null&ic=2

bilo bi dobro da cure koje imaju inofolic "u rukama" usporede sastav, pa da nam daju svoj komentar...

----------


## bubekica

Koliko ja vidim ista je kolicina inozitola i folne. Ovaboost jos ima vit E.

----------


## bubekica

Sry tek sam sad izracunala.
Znaci 4 kapsule sadrze ono sto sadrzi 1 vrecica inofolica a preporuca se da se uzmu 2 - sto bi znacilo puno vit E i plastike od kapsula ciji nisam ljubitelj.

----------


## xavii

Moze  i meni info gdje se moze nabaviti Inositol, gdje god sam pitala ne narucuju ga..

----------


## xavii

> Moze  i meni info gdje se moze nabaviti Inositol, gdje god sam pitala ne narucuju ga..


edit: inofolic  :Embarassed:

----------


## bubekica

Nazalost, eventualno preko neta mozes naruciti, a najblize kupiti u italiji.

----------


## xavii

Da li je ikome pomogao, da li se ista promjenilo nakon koristenja Inofolica?

----------


## ivaancicaa

Večer..
Čitam ovu temu i za sada sam oduševljena ako je to stvarno rješenje za naše probleme..
samo pitanje je gdje nabaviti  :Confused:  :sherlock:

----------


## xavii

Ja sam ga isto nabavila iz Italije, nema narucivanjee preko neta, ali sam vidjela da u Americi imaju isti prasak pod drugim nazivom, mislim Pregnitude pa provjeri da li se moze naruciti.

----------


## ivaancicaa

Xavii, jeli ti ista pomogao?

----------


## xavii

*ivaancicaa*  ne znam sto bi ti rekla, pijem tek mjesec dana. Ovaj mj sam imala O otprilike kad je i inace imam, 19dc, tako da nije skratilo cikluse nista. Nisam primjetila neku drasticnu razliku, sto se tice icega. Al mislim da treba proci bar 2-3 mj, kao i kod svih prirodnih preparata, da se pokaze neko poboljsanje. Al u svakom slucaju, mislim da ne moze stetiti  :Smile:

----------


## ivaancicaa

Xavii, drzim fige da ti pomogne  :Smile:

----------


## xavii

Hvalaa, u svakom slucaju preporucam  :Smile:

----------


## Zaza zaza

Pozdrav, prvi put pišem... u prethodnih 5 mjeseci sam imala dva spontana pobačaja, tj. dvoje biohemijske trudnoce. Imam problema sa inzulinom i sa trombofilijom. Trenutno pijem gluchophage,  vitamin D, vitamin b12, selen, inositol i aspirin protect 100. Zanima me da li je prah inositola bolji nego tablete? Pozz

----------


## mašnica

Ima li netko da pije inofolic? Ja sam pocela prije 2 mj. I osjecam da mi jajnici više "rade", kao da mjehurici pucketaju oko ovulacije. Imate li kakvih nuspojava? Osjecam samo da sam smirenija bas mi pasu.

----------

